# Going TeeTotal



## Ross

Anybody Tee Total?Since I have lost all this weight I am living a pretty healthy lifestyle now,stopped drinking for around 5 months last year had a little at Christmas and New Year and then did not touch it for at least 6 months.
Was out 6 or so weeks ago and again I have not touched a drop since,TBH I would actually rather not drink now mainly because of the empty calories,around 250 calories per pint not to mention the cost ect.I have pretty strong will power,lots of my mates have said have an drink and I just say nope no way.
Only thing that really pee's me of is people's opinions about not drinking,thinking its not normal well I could not really care less about what people think.


----------



## chrisc

Yes I am tee total now drink maybe 5-6 times a year now and that's it.


----------



## minimadgriff

nothing since I was 18 (28 in October)


----------



## CraigQQ

i used to drink maximum 2-4 times a year.. but this year it reached around 8-10 times.. 
so that got cut off at the head.

haven't drunk since(that was about 2 months ago) but before this year it had been 18 months without evening wanting to drink..

tbh it does affect my social life.. but i dont care.. too busy for one of them anyway lol


----------



## MattDuffy88

Ross said:


> Anybody Tee Total?Since I have lost all this weight I am living a pretty healthy lifestyle now,stopped drinking for around 5 months last year had a little at Christmas and New Year and then did not touch it for at least 6 months.
> Was out 6 or so weeks ago and again I have not touched a drop since,TBH I would actually rather not drink now mainly because of the empty calories,around 250 calories per pint not to mention the cost ect.I have pretty strong will power,lots of my mates have said have an drink and I just say nope no way.
> *Only thing that really pee's me of is people's opinions about not drinking,thinking its not normal well I could not really care less about what people think.*


It's your body and you choose what you put in it, one of my close friends doesn't drink but we don't say anything about it - no need to. It's just some small minded people that don't understand


----------



## Ross

I really hate the culture of going out every weekends and getting totally plastered,its not me at all.


----------



## james_death

Only now and again will i have a bitter shandy, only drank guinness in my youth as part of my training program.
I sooner have a pitcher of ice water with a meal.
No social drinking interest for me ever.


----------



## Dan Gull

I'm Tee Total - I had some allergic reactions to alcohol when I was younger and so haven't bothered to test myself by drinking the stuff.

I have never had any issues with it - but having said that, I have never given two hoots about what anybody thinks of me, so there could have been stigma and I wouldn't have noticed.

What I do know is that I've just had my stag do - and several people commented that it was the best they'd been to because, with me being dry, it wasn't a total booze fest.


----------



## Ross

Think with me if I set my mind not to drink I won't,very strong will power and determination is how I lost coming on for 4.5 stone:thumb:


----------



## Mick

Ross said:


> I really hate the culture of going out every weekends and getting totally plastered,its not me at all.


me too, and I absolutely HATE how people around here seem to be of the opinion that doing anything other than this is somehow weird 

not had a drink in two years now, and even for around two-three year before that, it was once, maybe twice a year. not really drank regularly since i was 20. At the end of the day, the way I see it, my cars bought and paid for, and ive always got some spare change in my pocket. Funnily enough all my mates who drink regular always complain of being skint and have financed their cars.

Ive just got to a point where i want something to show for my cash, rather than pay to have a hazy memory of events, and pee my money against a wall :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

Yup - since 2002 (with only one notable exception when we went to the vinyl wrap training in spain that nearly ended up in being plasticuffed to the airline seat in the company of reg and Bryan....)

Stick to it, you won't miss the drink.


----------



## Ross

We finished early at work today due to the torrential rain so my boss and work mate wanted to go for pints at the local pub so we went,they were setting into the pints good style I was on the Diet coke because I was driving well even if I was not I would not have wanted a drink anyway but I still had a good laugh.


----------



## Ninja59

last time i had a proper drink was april :lol: my bday :lol: even then only with the GF


----------



## Ross

I have got the the stage now where I would rather not drink,if anybody ask me if I want a drink I just say no simple as that,if they have a problem with it its there problem.


----------



## gally

Strange one guys. I just fibd it wrong that alcohol is associated with getting drunk. 

Me and the OH are massive champagne fans. At least 1 or 2 bottles a week. Beautiful drinks. 

It's a strange one. Could I go without a drink at least once a week? 

I highly doubt it.


----------



## greenwagon

Another virtual teetotal 
Had maybe 5 drinks in the last 3 years 
Living in the middle of nowhere you have to drive and taxis cost a fortune and the misses doesn't drink neither 
Have to drive every day so need a licence and I'm the wrong side of forty now and don't need to go out and get drunk like I used to as a teenager 

Maybe have 3/4 drinks once a year if I go on holiday 

And never ever had a drink in the house 
If I win a bottle in a raffle it sits in the house for a year and then I give it to another raffle


----------



## spursfan

Ross said:


> I really hate the culture of going out every weekends and getting totally plastered,its not me at all.


totaly agre with you Ross, it's getting rediculous in the town centre on a weekend, hence i am like you, have the odd lager at home now and then, count stands at 8 cans since christmas:thumb:

Kev


----------



## ant_s

+1 with Gally, having a drink to me doesn't mean drinkin lots. I have probably been "drunk" once in the last 18months. However I do drink througout the week, only ever one a night (or else I get very tired now lol), but I do have about 3-4 a week.


----------



## gally

I couldn't tell you the last time I was drunk but I had a Peroni last night and Thursday. I'll have another couple tonight and a lovely bottle of Champagne. 

The tastes and flavours ect can be great to note and taste. Even in different beer as well as Proseccos and Champagnes. 

I agree about some underclass places in towns though. Alcoholism at weekends are a massive problem in this country. 

Years ago people had jobs they enjoyed and wanted to work hard, these days a lot of young people wish their weeks away to get to the weekend and only work for money to go out at the weekends. 

Shame.


----------



## boabym

I had to stop drinking alcohol 5 years ago due to medication and I still miss not being able to go for a beer. Maybe its because I cant instead of giving up because I wanted to?
I do agree with people saying go on just the one. Very annoying that they cant accept that you wont/cant drink.


----------



## Leemack

I have to admit I do enjoy my tipple.

Calories don't bother me too much as I'm in the gym and boxing all week so I burn 1000's of bloody calories and my diet atm is over 4000 calories per day.


----------



## ant_s

Jebus 4000 a fair few calories there Lee, I would guess mine's around 3000 and I eat like a pig lol


----------



## Ross

I agree with you guys,I really enjoy a nice ale but my mindset ATM is saying just stay clear of it all together.


----------



## Cadillacman

I've been teetotal for 30 plus years.....:doublesho


----------



## dubnut71

spursfan said:


> totaly agre with you Ross, it's getting rediculous in the town centre on a weekend, hence i am like you, have the odd lager at home now and then, count stands at 8 cans since christmas:thumb:
> 
> Kev


One of the best reasons to stop drinking? come along with me and do a bit of door work and you'll never touch another drop! Dealing with absolutely sh!tfaced idiots at 3.30 am when all I want to do is go home to bed and all they want to do is puff their chests out and give it the spuds......


----------



## Leemack

ant_s said:


> Jebus 4000 a fair few calories there Lee, I would guess mine's around 3000 and I eat like a pig lol


6 meals per day plus 4 protein shakes gets the weight on mate 

Trying to put another stone on and get to 17 1/2 stone for a fight I'm having soon for charity.
Just struggling to burn the fat i need to. Not too bad but would like to be a touch more ripped if im honest


----------



## Ross

dubnut71 said:


> One of the best reasons to stop drinking? come along with me and do a bit of door work and you'll never touch another drop! Dealing with absolutely sh!tfaced idiots at 3.30 am when all I want to do is go home to bed and all they want to do is puff their chests out and give it the spuds......


Sure is,the amount of people today with major hangovers today is madness I am sitting here as fresh as a daisy and a few hundred quid better off:thumb:


----------



## ivor

I'm not tea total as i have a can every now and then but not as much as I used to and the body does feel better for it as does the wallet, for me to go out in town i'm looking at the best part of £130 as it's cheaper to get a hotel for the night than get a taxi each way.

Peoples opinions vary about not drinking the idiots give you the your gay or not a main if you don't drink I'm also not a sheep,When working in Indonesia my other half was Muslim which meant she very rarely had a drink so I stayed off the drink out of respect for her and her culture and we still done all the normal things clubbing etc etc but what shocked me was the way all the foreign workers behaved towards the locals it even got to point where I told some guy in a elevator to show some respect or i'll teach him some and I'm not a violent person


----------



## Tricky Red

Can't understand either why having a drink seems to associate you with being plastered all the time. I like a drink (but that's all it is), not in the way say, Oliver Reed or George Best did. 

I get together with my mates twice a week and have 3 pints at the pub. None of us drive there, we finish by half ten. I'm not alcoholic, I don't want or need to give it up. 

I like the taste of beer and wine, I like the different tastes of both beer and wine. Is there really much wrong with a bottle of wine over two nights in with the missus?


----------



## ksm1985

i rarely drink, got better things to spend my money on, most of it tastes ****e


----------



## Ross

Ended up in a few pubs but I stayed stone cold sober because I was driving which is good because I was not drinking at all.But a few things pissed me off one was peoples attitude to me not drinking was like "What?" and the fact that a few of my mates stole my fire when I was talking to a few girls still pretty mad about both,no wonder I can't be bothered to go out.


----------



## davies20

Suprised how many other people are T total.

I'd pretty much consider myself T total. - My new found taste is for Koppaberg Mix Berry cider. I probably have 1 every other weekend! lol

Like others have said, this thing out every weekend and getting completely ******ed just isnt for me, rather spend the money on Holidays!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I enjoy booze in moderation for the taste, not to get hammered. Certain foods just aren't tge same without the appropriate wine.

It's all about being measured and sensible.


----------



## Ross

I am not saying drinking is wrong,if you enjoy a few drinks in moderation thats fine It's my view too just sick of people my age thinking you have to get so drunk you flake out before its a good night:wall:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Anyone that binge drinks past their mid 20s (when they should have learnt!) is a big sad IMO.


----------



## Ross

335dAND110XS said:


> Anyone that binge drinks past their mid 20s (when they should have learnt!) is a big sad IMO.


There are a lot more than you would think.


----------



## uruk hai

Ross said:


> Anybody Tee Total?Since I have lost all this weight I am living a pretty healthy lifestyle now,stopped drinking for around 5 months last year had a little at Christmas and New Year and then did not touch it for at least 6 months.
> Was out 6 or so weeks ago and again I have not touched a drop since,TBH I would actually rather not drink now mainly because of the empty calories,around 250 calories per pint not to mention the cost ect.I have pretty strong will power,lots of my mates have said have an drink and I just say nope no way.
> Only thing that really pee's me of is people's opinions about not drinking,thinking its not normal well I could not really care less about what people think.


I have had this for years, there are a few reasons why I hardly drink (about 2 or 3 pints a year) and I get all sorts of questions regarding me not drinking. I've had everything from "are you religious" to "are you a recovering alcoholic".

As you say the thing I can't get over is that to some people someone who doesn't drink isn't normal and they are so used to being around people who drink they seem unable to understand someone who doesn't drink through choice !


----------



## T.D.K

I do drink but it's so rare that I consider myself tee-total. When I do drink, I don't do it to get drunk, just to be social.

My sister goes out most weekends and gets drunk :doublesho:doublesho

Shes a socialite though, whereas I'm more happy waxing my car in the garage - a real loner.


----------



## GTI Baz

Another one Tee Total here, I still go for a night out every other weekend but take the car and stay on the waters or diet cokes. I seem to always get laughs off the bar staff when I ask for that. Having your car keys on you has its perks though, free soft drinks in quite a few places in Newcastle if you show your car keys


----------



## CliveP

Yes, not had a drink for at least ten years. I'll have a sip of champagne at a wedding but that's it.

Never did anything for me, even as a student, to be honest I don't understand the attraction of alcohol, but each to their own.

I've never worried about what people think. Can give me all the stick they like (they don't, they accept my right to make my own choice as I do theirs) - it's money I'd rather have in my pension pot, or towards another change of car, you get my point, I work my whatsits off, I'll spend it on what I want (which generally includes also being quite generous). 

I'm very handy when it comes to lifts, etc, and I'm more than happy running people about after a night out (as long as they get in my car with clean shoes and are not likely to be sick!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

Still not touched any and its staying that way:thumb:


----------



## Bero

Each to their own really - as in all walks of life things can be taken to extremes which is rarely healthy for body or mind. Ether way as long as you are not affecting others adversely nobody should have a problem with it. If drinking/smoking/tripping over cats creating a pressure on a public service it should be taxed to cover the cost - drink and **** (I don't smoke) certainly more than cover their fair share.

Personally I enjoy drinking whether it's one in the house, a few in the pub after work or a few more at the weekend. I enjoy the social part with friends, meeting new people as well as the flavour and the effect, and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future. This inevitably does lead to getting drunk at times....but that's ok.

On the other hand i have respect for people who choose not to drink - my OH has been tee total for 5years now (stopped at 20) and that's fine too, she does not miss it and still goes out and has a good time.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I`ve cirrhosis and living with the constant threat of one of the complications of the self inflicted conditon, liver cancer, not nice.
If your in any doubt about your ability to handle alcohol responsibly DON`T DRINK.


----------



## Gruffs

I'm a binger. I don't drink for weeks but when i'm on it, I'm on it.

But, the last thing i want to do when i am drunk is fight. I want a cuddle usually.

Drink isn't the problem, the drinkers are the problem.

I love getting plastered. but, i hate being tarred with the brush used on others.


----------



## DampDog

I think the old addage "A little bit of what you fancy, does you good"

I've drank a bit in the past, mainly socially with my mates. 4-5 nights a week just up the local, combined with a few games of darts and pool, 3 pints max in the week. Maybe 4 or 5 on a good night, maybe a bit more if combined with a curry. Just a lightweight by today's standards, some of the quantities people say they put away frankly I just don't believe. Then again maybe that's why people are starting to turn up at the docs with liver disease in their 20's. But honestly I don't Know how you do it, I'd be properly ill if I drank like that, plus don't know how you afford it at today's prices.

Also went tea-total for about 8 years following a heart attack, can't say I missed it at all. Now I just have a drink if going out for a meal, maybe the odd one at weekends and Xmas.

Never once in all my nights drinking did either me of my mates ever cause any trouble through drink. Going out for the sole purpose of getting legless in a new phenomenon.


----------



## Ross

I just can't physical drink it now,its not affecting anybody I know or my mental health as I have said before I'd rather not drink now.


----------



## Jai

I very rarely have a drink anymore either. Reserved for special occasions - Mine or my girlfriend's birthday, Christmas and New Year. That's pretty much it.

Since changing jobs, I have my daytimes free and don't want to waste my free time stuck in the bathroom with a killer hangover!


----------



## Ross

Still kept clear of it,thinking about going fully Tee total because I don't need alcohol and I am much much better off without it.


----------



## gally

3 bottles of Champagne from Morrison's offer yesterday! Yummy!

Oh and Sunday night in Edinburgh! Could be fun! 

Tee total... maybe next year... :lol:


----------



## Andyb0127

I don't drink at all either. Only because most wk ends i would be on call for recovery of accidents so got used to not drinking. And after going to accidents that had been caused by a drink driver sometimes fatal. Its enough to make you not want to, and after seeing the devastation caused by them i hold a very dim view of drink drivers.


----------



## Ross

I'd far rather put £100 of petrol in the Subaru and have a great afternoon of driving just like today:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Ross said:


> I'd far rather put £100 of petrol in the Subaru and have a great afternoon of driving just like today:thumb:


I think thats a very simple way of summing things up mate, if I were to drink I couldn't drive and I wouldn't have that money to spend on things that I think are worth while. :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Yip the amount of people I know who spend the whole weekend in the pub pi55isng away there money I just can't work out why.


----------



## Tricky Red

Yes, but not everyone takes it to the extreme. I'm happy with a couple of pints now and then. I don't have to get plastered to enjoy it. It would take me a long time to blow £100 on drink.


----------



## Bero

Andyb0127 said:


> And after going to accidents that had been caused by a drink driver sometimes fatal. Its enough to make you not want to, and after seeing the devastation caused by them i hold a very dim view of drink drivers.


Tough job Andy, especially when it's a needless waste of life.

I agree with you in principal, but from the devil's advocate point of view.....100% of car accidents involve drivers, cars and speed; only some involve Drink Drivers....maybe you should take a dim view of cars, driving and speed too?



Ross said:


> I'd far rather put £100 of petrol in the Subaru and have a great afternoon of driving just like today:thumb:





Ross said:


> Yip the amount of people I know who spend the whole weekend in the pub pi55isng away there money I just can't work out why.


I'm sure the people in the pub are think you're wasting away money on petrol.....pointlessly going places you don't need to go in a mode of transport......needlessly enriching multinational oil companies who're pillaging the earth of it's resources to pay their 'fat cats'......adding to the 'global warming'.....you're effectively clubbing baby seals to death with the CO2 pouring out your exhaust......doubly so as the Spec-B will not be an economical motor.

mehh- each to their own, this weekend: -

Friday - raising money in a charity quiz - in a pub with friends having a good few drinks
Sat - Fireworks display with another couple and a few drinks after.
Sun - out for dinner and had a couple drinks in the pub/restaurant with the OH.

Well over £150 well spent......Impreza out for a rag on Sun.....money equally well spent!


----------



## trv8

I don't get it .
I thought being T Total meant that person doesn't drink alcohol
There's people on here stating they are T Total, but have a drink now and again.

If that's the case, I too am T Total......untill I go to the pub the next tme :lol:.


----------



## wish wash

I'm T total as in 1 pint in the last 2 years lol

Alcohol + creatine = not good for my body.

I find it much easier pullin lasses in the club's sober, This way you get no frights when you wake up in the morning


----------



## trv8

wish wash said:


> I find it much easier pullin lasses in the club's sober, This way you get no frights when you wake up in the morning


:lol::lol:

But where's the fun in that . The secret is.........
to get dressed very quietly, sneak out the front door and run like the clappers before the munter wakes up :thumb: :lol:.
And....... I've done my early morning run without realising :thumb: .


----------



## Bero

trv8 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> But where's the fun in that . The secret is.........
> to get dressed very quietly, sneak out the front door and run like the clappers


Your friends are going to slag you anyway..........you've been there the previous night as well........ so you might as well get stuck in for another helping....regardless of the Munt' rating! :lol:


----------



## Ross

Hardest part of the year coming up and I am not having any alcohol,Don't care what anybody thinks about it.


----------



## wish wash

Ross said:


> Hardest part of the year coming up and I am not having any alcohol,Don't care what anybody thinks about it.


It will do you good, you always feel miles better. I know the feeling though. Its like an unwritten law that you must drink at xmas. People are used to me not drinking now. Still find it annoying when they ask are you sure you dont want a want a drink


----------



## Ross

wish wash said:


> It will do you good, you always feel miles better. I know the feeling though. Its like an unwritten law that you must drink at xmas. *People are used to me not drinking now. Still find it annoying when they ask are you sure you dont want a want a drink*


Thats starting to annoy me too,I don't need to drink to have a good time:thumb:


----------



## wish wash

Me neither. Just don't tell any of your mates where you are or what your doing as you become the new taxi driver


----------



## Ross

They know:lol: Not becoming anybody's taxi driver either.


----------



## uruk hai

Ross said:


> Hardest part of the year coming up and I am not having any alcohol,Don't care what anybody thinks about it.


It won't be hard though, you'll be fine. You've got to the point now where "not" having a drink isn't even a conscious choice. You simply don't drink and more importantly haven't wanted to for a long time, people don't even ask me as they already know the answer !

Credit to you mate, some people give non drinkers a bit of stick but I do wonder if some of them secretly would love to be able to live each day without a drink but they just can't do it !


----------



## uruk hai

Ross said:


> They know:lol: Not becoming anybody's taxi driver either.


If there is a "downside" to not drinking then I suppose this would be it but I don't mind because anyone who wants a lift has to go along with my social time table and its nice being able to come and go exactly when it pleases me !


----------



## Dan J

Ross said:


> Anybody Tee Total?Since I have lost all this weight I am living a pretty healthy lifestyle now,stopped drinking for around 5 months last year had a little at Christmas and New Year and then did not touch it for at least 6 months.
> Was out 6 or so weeks ago and again I have not touched a drop since,TBH I would actually rather not drink now mainly because of the empty calories,around 250 calories per pint not to mention the cost ect.I have pretty strong will power,lots of my mates have said have an drink and I just say nope no way.
> Only thing that really pee's me of is people's opinions about not drinking,thinking its not normal well I could not really care less about what people think.


Used to drink a fair bit when I was younger but that was only up until I was 19/20 then just stopped and only have a few on my birthday and Christmas now, I know what you mean with other people thinking its abnormal to not drink and get ****efaced but I'm happy to not have the grief of a hangover and all the other ****e that goes along with drinking till your off your face.

To your good health sir:thumb:


----------



## Ross

uruk hai said:


> It won't be hard though, you'll be fine. You've got to the point now where "not" having a drink isn't even a conscious choice. You simply don't drink and more importantly haven't wanted to for a long time, people don't even ask me as they already know the answer !
> 
> Credit to you mate, some people give non drinkers a bit of stick but I do wonder if some of them secretly would love to be able to live each day without a drink but they just can't do it !


Thanks mate,Yeah I am at that stage where I have no desire to drink at all,A lot of my mates are always going on about having pints or some people after having a bad day/week saying they "need" a drink. I feel much better anyway clear head,no remorse,no day lost with a hangover,no extra calories to burn off,no wasted money ect.


----------



## pogo6636

not being a grip, but 
I find that when I am out with mates, I never get to buy a drink.
They insist that OJ costs nothing and never let me pay into the kitty.
But I have never drumk and everybody accepts me as i am,(but they all think i am a bit off the rails anyway)
If a friend doesn't take me how i am, I question there friendship..

Good on you Ross.


----------



## DD1

I would really love to stop, but can't, really really can't, find myself drinking most nights just a few beer but been doing this for 10 years or more and just seems normal now. But reading this thread has made me think


----------



## Ross

Stop while you can,I know of a guy in his 40's hit the drink hard most days and now his liver has failed.Sad to say but he is finished.


----------



## Ross

My boss was saying I would crack at Christmas/New year ie having a drink but that is not happening ,I can guarantee that.


----------



## jubileebug

Used to be going out every weekend with the lads like most lads do, but started training 5-6 years ago so gradually reduced the amount i would drink. I probably have 1 or 2 drinks a year for very special occasions. Nobody i work with can understand it, they all seem to drink bottles of wine every evening!


----------



## Ross

It don't miss it at all.


----------



## Derekh929

When younger I drank enough to last me for years later hardly drink now at all enjoy myself without drink but not against drink


----------



## Ross

I am not against anybody drinking go a head I just don't want any.


----------



## tomah

I got absolutely plastered about 6-8 times between the age of 13 and 16.

I never enjoyed the taste of the stuff, but would ocassionally cave in and drink until blitzed. I always thought it was a waste of money.

On the last occasion, I woke up and started talking to my mates about the night before.

They were able to tell me stuff I couldn't remember, and as the conversation developed, I realised there were serious blanks in my evening. Periods where I hadn't a clue; like how I ended up in a certain pub.

I turned to my mate and said,

_"I'm never drinking again!"_

You can guess the response. It was pretty typical.

But, I never did.

To be truthful, it was never a problem with my mates. Most not only respected it, but wished they could do it, too. Most (especially single folks) just don't have the confidence to go out and not drink.

The thing was, at times I felt like a baby-sitter. Being sober, you could judge everything rationally, and you would end up stepping in to prevent fights, and what not.

Anyway, avoiding drink, drugs, and cigarettes, definitely keeps you looking younger. Especially if you're a woman. Women who drink and smoke regularly, age terribly, and men aren't much better.


----------



## Ross

Yip far more benefits to not drink I feel,I know for a fact Shetland has a major drinking problem.


----------



## Bero

Ross said:


> My boss was saying I would crack at Christmas/New year ie having a drink but that is not happening ,I can guarantee that.


You already have one drink problem with the 'B anyway!


----------



## Ross

Bero said:


> You already have one drink problem with the 'B anyway!


Not hurting anybody so there is no problem.


----------



## Ninja59

I'll be openly honest here i have touched some since April but only in small amounts as a taster for wine not even a glass full! Yet speaking to some of my mates at law college they cannot go a day without a drink (mostly females that will easily want a drink at noon crazy)...saying that i have been going out on extra drives but then mine is an diesel so meh


----------



## uruk hai

DD1 said:


> I would really love to stop, but can't, really really can't, find myself drinking most nights just a few beer but been doing this for 10 years or more and just seems normal now. But reading this thread has made me think


Have you ever thought about seeking help ?

The fact that you only drink a few and are willing to admit all of this on a open forum suggests that you have the right mind set as your not in denial about wanting to cut back or give up ?


----------



## Ross

Speaking with a few of my mates today who where rough as today and I was feeling fresh as:lol:


----------



## Ross

I had a good night last night set a record at a local curry place,had a good laugh no drink so I took the car in and then drove home meaning I have no remorse or hangover today:thumb: The state of people in the pubs was a disgrace..


----------



## mikeydee

i'm in the army and i dont drink. there is nothing wrong with it. i actually make a profit off people who drink because they pay me to take them places and buy me soft drinks all night. alcohol is over rated.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

nothing since 14th November - :lol:


----------



## Ross

mikeydee said:


> i'm in the army and i dont drink. there is nothing wrong with it. i actually make a profit off people who drink because they pay me to take them places and buy me soft drinks all night. alcohol is over rated.


It sure is,people that drunk last night they could hardly string a sentence together.


----------



## lesdon499

jimbokeenlyside said:


> nothing since 14th November - :lol:


Me too


----------



## DampDog

Not had a drink since around April, suffer from pretty bad acid reflux and alcohol is supposed to make it worse. I have had a drink or two in the past but to be honest I can take it or leave it. I might have a glass of wine or larger tonight as it's xmas eve, but won't go mad.


----------



## Ross

I am not having a drop.


----------



## gally

I have 8 bottles if Champagne in our wine rack. I don't plan on there being any left come the 2nd of Jan. 

Mmmm!


----------



## Ross

I am not having anything.


----------



## Ross

I have got used to being sober in a pub,had a few strange looks when I tell people I don't drink anymore but if they have a problem with it thats there problem.


----------



## Ross

Still not touched a drop,coming up for 7 months now:thumb:


----------



## Behr

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Ta:thumb:


----------



## Kaz

I'm pretty much tee total. I had a small glass of bucks fizz christmas day with my meal, last time I drank before that was a friends wedding in September.

As Ross said, I also think of it as empty calories (Ive lost 2 stone in 6 months), so it just seems like a waste to me.

Can't remember the last time I got drunk, must be 5 or 6 years ago now!


----------



## Ross

Really thinking about never ever drinking again and I can easily do it.


----------



## Ross

Thats 7 months now since my last drink,going for another 7:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Ross said:


> Thats 7 months now since my last drink,going for another 7:thumb:


7yrs for me so I`ve had an extra 7 years of life :argie:


----------



## Ross

Maybe.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Ross said:


> Maybe.


Maybe what, me having another 7yrs of life ?
Ain`t no doubt about it bud, I was nearly a gonna twice after having 2 GI bleeds 7rs ago brought on by cirrhosis before seeing sense.


----------



## Ross

I am not bothered about the extra years of life.


----------



## silverback

Ross said:


> I am not bothered about the extra years of life.


Having not read the entire thread I maybe taking this out of context,but that has to be the craziest comment I have read on DW. Not bothered about extra years of life ? Not having a go,just seems like a mad comment.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Ross said:


> I am not bothered about the extra years of life.


You won`t be saying that if you told you have 1 day left :lol:


----------



## Ross

I am not sitting around in a home for the last years of my life no way.


----------



## walkmad

If you look after yourself now, you very well may not have to Ross. I have seen the effects of people who have lead a relatively clean standard of living vs these who have burned it from both ends. Most who have lead a sensible a life and I mean sensible not saintly! have a good stand of living into their 80s and beyond. On the flip side I have seen people how have abused different things completely debilitated by 35 or younger. 

Bottom line it all about being sensible and applying a little moderation.


----------



## Ross

I know what you mean,I don't really want to go past 60 if I am honest.When I say I am not drinking I mean I am not having a drop,if I do it means I have failed in my head.


----------



## walkmad

Ross, if not drinking makes you happy go for it, mind that must be hard living in Shetland! I personally didn't drink one drop from the age of 25 until I was 36.


----------



## Ross

Shetland has a huge/major drink problem,when I tell people I don't drink I always get a strange look but if they have a problem with that is there problem I honestly could not care less.


----------



## walkmad

Spot on mate and at least there are plenty of gyms on Shetland.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Ross said:


> I know what you mean,I don't really want to go past 60 if I am honest.


How old are you Ross ?
I used to say things like that when I was young but now at 56 with a ****ed liver, 60 is only 4 years away I`m not so brave. 
Keeping off the booze is good but if one thing doesn`t get ya something else will.


----------



## gally

Ross said:


> Shetland has a huge/major drink problem,when I tell people I don't drink I always get a strange look but if they have a problem with that is there problem I honestly could not care less.


You seem to have a problem with it more than them, i've seen you post that comment on umpteen ocassions now.

It's the gay man crying he feels trapped and can't be himself when in reality no one actually cares that much you just think they do.

Champagne week this week! Birthday time!


----------



## Ross

I don't have a problem with drink if you enjoy drinking thats fine its the drinking culture I have a problem with.


----------



## Ross

DIESEL DAVE said:


> How old are you Ross ?
> I used to say things like that when I was young but now at 56 with a ****ed liver, 60 is only 4 years away I`m not so brave.
> Keeping off the booze is good but if one thing doesn`t get ya something else will.


Ripe old age of 23 but with the brain of a 40 year old.


----------



## WRX_Paul

I am 35, i have never drunk (i tried a sip of beer when I was about 15, hated it), never tried smoking and never tried drugs, I go to the gym 4-5 times a week and do 4+ hours of Karate a week, and 2 hours of football, I am going for my 2nd Dan Black belt soon.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Apart from a few glasses of Absinthe once maybe twice a year I am tea total, never done drugs, never smoked, get plenty of sleep :thumb:

I feel great for my age but I’m sceptical weather a healthy lifestyle increases your life expectancy.

My view is, you can shorten your life but do very little to increase it :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ross said:


> Ripe old age of 23 but with the brain of a 40 year old.


If you had the brain of a 40 year old you would'nt be so blasé about not wanting to reach 60 Ross, you wait mate, the time WILL come when you want more time, I live life to the max, could do with an extra couple hundred years, I love just being alive.

I remember saying all the crap young people say today lol, when your young you want to be old, when your old you want to be young, the age old problem (No pun intended or is it lol) :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I believe when it's your time, it's your time...

All these people that think they are getting more of a life because they don't do x, y, z are just kiding themselves on...

I know healthy people that have died before they are 20, before they are 30, and I know people that don't care about their health that are well into their 70's and 80's


Do what you want, feel good about it - whatever that may be... but for g0d sake stop going on and on about it like a broken record, it just looks like you are preaching 'cause you think you are better, or you are trying to convince yourself that it's the right thing to do...

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog

The Cueball said:


> Do what you want, feel good about it - whatever that may be...


That's my philosophy..:thumb:

Just do what you enjoy, you're a long time dead..

The old adage "a little bit of what you fancy, does you good" is a reasonable way to look at life.

Being super fit and abstinent from all of life's guilty pleasure won't make you live any longer.. It'll just seem like it..

The notion that life is in some way "fair" is just nonsense. Many of the things that shorten your life are genetic, you can help yourself a little, but nature always wins.

I'm not advocating being a 28st smoking and drinking machine and ignoring "sensible advice" Just enjoy life while you can, it's very fleeting.

Of course everyone knows if you eat bacon sarnies your going straigh to "hell".. Mwa ha ha ha ha..

I've actually been "tea total" for almost a year, Bascially because it aggrivates my hiatus hernia, but when I fancy one I'll have a tipple or two


----------



## Ross

My family history of living long is not good,most of my mothers side died at no age at all.Her uncle died age 45 her mother and father died in there early 50's when she was 16 so I never saw them and my uncle died when he was 37.


----------



## Ross

Just over 11 months now,still seeing of lots of peer pressure which is not easy.


----------



## Bero

Ross said:


> Just over 11 months now,still seeing of lots of peer pressure which is not easy.


It'll never go away - my ex went teetotal at 20 and 6years on she still gets pressure! Stick with it!


----------



## Ross

I refuse to give in.


----------



## gally

Ross, no offence but I think you care more about that other people do. 

People are probably just joking with you, reality is they probably don't care as much as you think they do. 

Some gay people have exactly the same problem. They seem to think people are bothered by it all, really they're not.


----------

